# أتمنى الإجابـه



## أمنية (29 مايو 2010)

*أنا بتكلم عن قصتي .. وأتمنى أحد يساعدني أو يعطيني حل : أنا انسان سعودي مُسلم بالفطره أو بالعادات والتقاليد السعودية بما اني من أهلها .. لم أعرف شيء عن الديانات الأخرى غير الإسلام .. فكرت أن أقرأ عن الدين المسيحي بعد ما أقنعتني إنسانه أحببتها مسيحية وأقنتعتني بما في المسيحيه من خلاص وراحه نفسيه .. بالتأكيد سوف تقولون إنني قرأت عن هذا الدين من أجل حُبها ومن أجلها هي .. وفعلاً أنا عندما قررت أن أقرأ عنه كان من أجلها هي فقط !! .. لا أعرف ماذا أقول لكن : حينما قرأته وتمعنت فيه .. وجدت نفسي ذاهبة إليه دون أن أشعر .. أحببت هذا الدين .. أحببت المسيح ( عيسى - يسوع ) بأي أسم ٍ كان لهُ .. أصبحت أشعر بالراحه عندما تكلمني عنه .. أو عندما تسمعني بعض الترانيم .. أو عندما تسمعني بعض الكلام من أكبر الرجال المسيحيين .. لكن مع كل هذا وقع خوفٌ في نفسي من هذا الشيء !! أصبحت لا أعلم أين الحق هل هو في ديني الذي أختارته لي العادات والتقاليد السعودية !؟ أم هو في هذا الدين الذي أحببت !! أصبحت أفكر الآن أن أترك كل هذا التفكير وأعود لما أختاره لي بلدي وأهلي لأن من فكرت من أجلها أن أقرأ عن المسيحية إختارت دينها .. وقررت أن تتركني ؟ ، لكني عندما أنام !! أرى في أحلامي الصليب كثيراً ، أصبحت أصحو من نومي وأنا أردد ( كيرياليسون ) ! ..ِ*
*لقد أصبحت في حيرة بين قلبي المُقتنع بهذا الدين ، وبين عقلي الرافض لكل دين .. هل يغلب العقل على القلب ؟ أم القلب هو من يغلب ؟ *
*هل أعود لذلك الدين الذي لم أختره بنفسي وإنما إختارته لي عادات وتقاليد أناس عشت معهُم ؟*
*ماذا أفعل مع من أحببت ؟ .. *
*ماذا أقول لنفسي إذا حدثتي عن هذه الديانات ؟ هل أقول هي الحق ، أم أقول إنها تخاريف ولا يوجد أي دين صحيح من الأساس ؟*

*... في النهاية أتمنى الإجابه لو على سؤال واحد مما قلت *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (29 مايو 2010)

*و اليوم إن سمعتم صوته لا تقسوا قلوبكم

عبرانيين 8:3*


----------



## youhnna (29 مايو 2010)

*اخى العزيز*

*حبك للسيد المسيح شىء جيد جدا*

*هو بكل تاكيد يحبك ايضا*

*صلى له وهو يدبر حياتك ويجيبك عن كل سؤال*

*لان من يقبل اليه لايرده ولايبعده بل يقبله بكل حب*

*والله قادر ان يرشدك لخلاص نفسك*


----------



## أمنية (29 مايو 2010)

*شكراً لمروركم وأجوبتكم : وأنا إطلعت على مواضيع تقريباً تُشبه الموضوع الذي طرحته ، وأغلبها فيها [[ صلي للرب وهو يُدبر حياتك ]] !! .. هل حُبي للرب كافي لكي يُدبر حياتي ؟*
*وكيف أصلي للرب ، وأنا لم أؤمن فيه الإيمان الكامل بالعقل والروح والقلب ؟*
*وماهي كيفية الصلاة له ؟*


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2010)

أمنية قال:


> *ِ*
> *لقد أصبحت في حيرة بين قلبي المُقتنع بهذا الدين ، وبين عقلي الرافض لكل دين .. هل يغلب العقل على القلب ؟ أم القلب هو من يغلب ؟ *
> *هل أعود لذلك الدين الذي لم أختره بنفسي وإنما إختارته لي عادات وتقاليد أناس عشت معهُم ؟*



الإيمان يجب ان لا يكون مبني على مشاعر فقط، بل على فهم و استيعاب أيضاً. ان يكون قلبك مقتنع دون عقلك هو شئ غير كافي.
يجب ان تقرأ و تفهم و تعلم ما هو الإيمان المسيحي و بعدها تستطيع ان تأخذ قرارك العقلاني المبني على الفحص و ليس على المشاعر، فالمشاعر لن تعطيك إجابة.

إيماننا المسيحي مبني على المسيح، اذ نؤمن ان الله تجسد لفداء البشرية. صُلب و مات و قام في اليوم الثالث.
للمزيد من المعلومات عن إيماننا المسيحي، راجع الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟
 
الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## الروح النارى (29 مايو 2010)

أمنية قال:


> *شكراً لمروركم وأجوبتكم : وأنا إطلعت على مواضيع تقريباً تُشبه الموضوع الذي طرحته ، وأغلبها فيها [[ صلي للرب وهو يُدبر حياتك ]] !! .. هل حُبي للرب كافي لكي يُدبر حياتي ؟*
> *وكيف أصلي للرب ، وأنا لم أؤمن فيه الإيمان الكامل بالعقل والروح والقلب ؟*
> *وماهي كيفية الصلاة له ؟*


 

*أخى المحبوب من الرب*

*تقبلك للمسيح هى*
*الخطوة الأولى*
*التى تقودك للإيمان*

*لقد تقبل عقلك المسيح*

*اما كنت تبحث عن صلاة*
*فهى من الأعماق*
*لايهم المكان الذى توجد به*

*تحدث من قلبك*
*ايها الإله الحقيقى*
*عرفنى ذاتك*
*أنتظر و تشدد و تشجع*

*الرب يعين أيمانك و ضعفك*
​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مايو 2010)

*


أمنية قال:



أنا بتكلم عن قصتي .. وأتمنى أحد يساعدني أو يعطيني حل : أنا انسان سعودي مُسلم بالفطره أو بالعادات والتقاليد السعودية بما اني من أهلها .. لم أعرف شيء عن الديانات الأخرى غير الإسلام .. فكرت أن أقرأ عن الدين المسيحي بعد ما أقنعتني إنسانه أحببتها مسيحية وأقنتعتني بما في المسيحيه من خلاص وراحه نفسيه .. بالتأكيد سوف تقولون إنني قرأت عن هذا الدين من أجل حُبها ومن أجلها هي .. وفعلاً أنا عندما قررت أن أقرأ عنه كان من أجلها هي فقط !! .. لا أعرف ماذا أقول لكن : حينما قرأته وتمعنت فيه .. وجدت نفسي ذاهبة إليه دون أن أشعر .. أحببت هذا الدين .. أحببت المسيح ( عيسى - يسوع ) بأي أسم ٍ كان لهُ .. أصبحت أشعر بالراحه عندما تكلمني عنه .. أو عندما تسمعني بعض الترانيم .. أو عندما تسمعني بعض الكلام من أكبر الرجال المسيحيين .. لكن مع كل هذا وقع خوفٌ في نفسي من هذا الشيء !! أصبحت لا أعلم أين الحق هل هو في ديني الذي أختارته لي العادات والتقاليد السعودية !؟ أم هو في هذا الدين الذي أحببت !! أصبحت أفكر الآن أن أترك كل هذا التفكير وأعود لما أختاره لي بلدي وأهلي لأن من فكرت من أجلها أن أقرأ عن المسيحية إختارت دينها .. وقررت أن تتركني ؟ ، لكني عندما أنام !! أرى في أحلامي الصليب كثيراً ، أصبحت أصحو من نومي وأنا أردد ( كيرياليسون ) ! ..ِ

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*


أمنية قال:


> *لقد أصبحت في حيرة بين قلبي المُقتنع بهذا الدين ، وبين عقلي الرافض لكل دين .. هل يغلب العقل على القلب ؟ أم القلب هو من يغلب ؟ *
> *هل أعود لذلك الدين الذي لم أختره بنفسي وإنما إختارته لي عادات وتقاليد أناس عشت معهُم ؟*
> *ماذا أفعل مع من أحببت ؟ .. *
> *ماذا أقول لنفسي إذا حدثتي عن هذه الديانات ؟ هل أقول هي الحق ، أم أقول إنها تخاريف ولا يوجد أي دين صحيح من الأساس ؟*​
> *... في النهاية أتمنى الإجابه لو على سؤال واحد مما قلت *​


 



*عزيزي لا تحتار و لا تحزن.. لانك ربحت اكثر مما خسرت بكثير* 
*تلك الانسانة المسيحية التي احببتها و تركتك لم تكن الا " سببا " و ضعه المسيح بنفسه في طريقك ليرد نفسك و يدخل بنوره الي قلبك .*
*كان الحب الانساني لتلك الفتاة هو " مجرد الاداة " التي استخدمها الرب يسوع المسيح ليفتح عينك انت و ينير قلبك انت فتنجو نفسك انت ..و بعد ان انتهي دورها كاداة " انسحبت من حياتك و اختفت لان دورها المحدد لها من قبل الله قد انتهي " ليبداء عمل الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه معك و بلا اي مؤثرات خارجية من قبل اي انسان ( فالان انتهي دور الحب الانساني ليبداء الدور الاعظم للحب الالهي..و لك ان تتخيل ضالة ما خسرت بالمقارنة مع عظمة ما ربحت فعلا ).*
*الطريق لا ننكر انه عسير و شاق للغاية علي من ولد ليجد نفسه وارثا لديانة يخرج منها بقطع الرقبه...لكن اخي ثق ان من يسندك الان ليس انسان و انما المسيح الرب نفسه..و هذا تتكسر امامه كل سيوف حد الردة الذي شرعه الانسان ليحفظ به ماهو ضد الله و ضد روح الله .*
*كن حكيما و حذرا جدا في كل تصرف تتصرفه و كل لفظ تتلفظ به و لا تصرح لاحد بايمانك او حتي ببوادر الايمان تلك " الان" .. فانت في بلد خطير يكره المسيح و يكره ذكر اسمه و لن يعطيك احد الفرصة حتي لتكمل ايمانك و اقتناعك .*
*اعط نفسك فرصة التفكير و الاقتناع و القراءة في الكتاب المقدس اولا و قبل كل شئ و بالسرية الكفيلة بحفظ سلامتك و امنك ..و اي شئ يعسر عليك فهمه بخصوص الكتاب المقدس او بخصوص الامور اللاهوتية و العقائدية فلا تتردد في ان تسالنا هنا و لو عشرات الاسئلة يوميا لكي نجيبك بكل تفصيل و شرح و توضيح ممكن .*
*اخيرا اخي ..موضوعك " هزني "و رايت فيه صدقا حقيقيا ..و لذا اتمني من كل قلبي ان تعرف المسيح حقا و ان تعتنق نوره و حقه لتربح حياة ابدية اهداها لك المسيح و ارشدك الي طريقها اولا ذلك الحب الانساني الذي استخدمه المسيح من اجل خلاص نفسك و من اجل ردها الي حظيرته .*​​


----------



## Twin (29 مايو 2010)

[COLOR=red قال:
			
		

> أمنية[/COLOR];2135497]*أنا بتكلم عن قصتي .. وأتمنى أحد يساعدني أو يعطيني حل : أنا انسان سعودي مُسلم بالفطره أو بالعادات والتقاليد السعودية بما اني من أهلها .. لم أعرف شيء عن الديانات الأخرى غير الإسلام .. فكرت أن أقرأ عن الدين المسيحي بعد ما أقنعتني إنسانه أحببتها مسيحية وأقنتعتني بما في المسيحيه من خلاص وراحه نفسيه .. بالتأكيد سوف تقولون إنني قرأت عن هذا الدين من أجل حُبها ومن أجلها هي .. وفعلاً أنا عندما قررت أن أقرأ عنه كان من أجلها هي فقط !! .. لا أعرف ماذا أقول لكن : حينما قرأته وتمعنت فيه .. وجدت نفسي ذاهبة إليه دون أن أشعر .. أحببت هذا الدين .. أحببت المسيح ( عيسى - يسوع ) بأي أسم ٍ كان لهُ .. أصبحت أشعر بالراحه عندما تكلمني عنه .. أو عندما تسمعني بعض الترانيم .. أو عندما تسمعني بعض الكلام من أكبر الرجال المسيحيين .. لكن مع كل هذا وقع خوفٌ في نفسي من هذا الشيء !! أصبحت لا أعلم أين الحق هل هو في ديني الذي أختارته لي العادات والتقاليد السعودية !؟ أم هو في هذا الدين الذي أحببت !! أصبحت أفكر الآن أن أترك كل هذا التفكير وأعود لما أختاره لي بلدي وأهلي لأن من فكرت من أجلها أن أقرأ عن المسيحية إختارت دينها .. وقررت أن تتركني ؟ ، لكني عندما أنام !! أرى في أحلامي الصليب كثيراً ، أصبحت أصحو من نومي وأنا أردد ( كيرياليسون ) ! ..ِ*
> *لقد أصبحت في حيرة بين قلبي المُقتنع بهذا الدين ، وبين عقلي الرافض لكل دين .. هل يغلب العقل على القلب ؟ أم القلب هو من يغلب ؟ *
> *هل أعود لذلك الدين الذي لم أختره بنفسي وإنما إختارته لي عادات وتقاليد أناس عشت معهُم ؟*
> *ماذا أفعل مع من أحببت ؟ .. *
> ...


 
*أولاً مرحباً بك أخي .... أو أختي في منتدي الكنيسه العربيه *

*ثانياً أنت .... أو أنتي تتحدث عن فتاه أحببتها وهي قررت رغم حبك لها بتركك والتمسلك بمسيحيتها .... أين هذه الفتاه أهي من السعوديه ؟*
*أم هي فتاه تعرفت عليها في رحله أو منتدي أو ماذا *
*وكيف أقنعتك هي وفي أي مكان كنتم تتقابلون ؟*
*وغير هذا من أين أتيت بلفظ كيرياليسون أهذه الفتاه مصريه *
*أسئله كثيره تحتاج لتوضيح *

*وقبل هذا وذاك صدقني ....*
*لابد أن تختلي بنفسك وتحكم علقك قبل قلبك *
*حتي ولو كانت دعوه من السماء أليك شخصياً*
*فالعقل هبة من الله كما للقلب والعقل كونه مصدر كل فكر فهو أذا أنطلق وتحرر  لن ينطلق الا الي الله وحده خالقه ومصدره ......*
*فكر وصلي كتير مردداً أيه واحده فقط .... *
*يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل *
*أرشدني أليك وبك .... وستجده بجانبك ليرشدك ويعلمك الطريق *
*ويظهر لك ذاته*​ 
*وأبقي تصفح قسم **الشهادات** وستجد الكثير والكثير الذين تحرروا قبلك *​


----------



## أمنية (29 مايو 2010)

*شاكر لكم جوبتكم وربي ينفعني فيها ويحنن قلبي ..*
*أولاً : أنا عرفت هذه البنت عن طريق الإنترنت .. ولا تقولون لي إن حُب الإنترنت هو مُجرد تسليه أو قضاء أوقات الفراغ !! .. لأنه لو كان كذلك لما عرفت عن المسيحيه أو عن كل الذي أنا فيه الآن .. إن كان حقاً أم باطلاً .. وأنا في بلد يحكم بأساس الدين الذي يعتقدون أنه هو الأصح وأنه المُنجي من كل عقاب .. ولا أستطيع أن أبوح عن ما اريد إلا عن طريق الإنترنت *
*ثانياً : قد قرأت عن قصص كثيرة حملت لأصحابها الخلاص .. لكن العقل لا يستطيع أن يُصدق شيءٌ لم يُجربه .. حتى ولو كان حقيقي مئة بالمئة .. أنا لا أعلم هل أنا من الذين اختارهم يسوع لخلاصـه .. أم إنها مُجرد أفكار وتخيلات تذهب مع الزمن اذا حاولت أن أتناساها ؟*
*ثالثاً : تلك التي أحببت قد إختارت دينها .. وقد تكون تلك إشارة لي بأنها كانت الطريق المُؤدي إلى خلاصي .. لكن هل كان من الضرُوري أن أخسرها وأخسر معها نصف حياتي ؟*

*قد يصعب على العقل البشري .. أن يفكر أو أن يُعطي أجوبه كافيه شافيه .. لكن ربما مع ردودكم أجد ماكان مخفياً عني !!َ*


----------



## Twin (29 مايو 2010)

أمنية قال:


> *شاكر لكم جوبتكم وربي ينفعني فيها ويحنن قلبي ..*
> *أولاً : أنا عرفت هذه البنت عن طريق الإنترنت .. ولا تقولون لي إن حُب الإنترنت هو مُجرد تسليه أو قضاء أوقات الفراغ !! .. لأنه لو كان كذلك لما عرفت عن المسيحيه أو عن كل الذي أنا فيه الآن .. إن كان حقاً أم باطلاً .. وأنا في بلد يحكم بأساس الدين الذي يعتقدون أنه هو الأصح وأنه المُنجي من كل عقاب .. ولا أستطيع أن أبوح عن ما اريد إلا عن طريق الإنترنت *
> *ثانياً : قد قرأت عن قصص كثيرة حملت لأصحابها الخلاص .. لكن العقل لا يستطيع أن يُصدق شيءٌ لم يُجربه .. حتى ولو كان حقيقي مئة بالمئة .. أنا لا أعلم هل أنا من الذين اختارهم يسوع لخلاصـه .. أم إنها مُجرد أفكار وتخيلات تذهب مع الزمن اذا حاولت أن أتناساها ؟*
> *ثالثاً : تلك التي أحببت قد إختارت دينها .. وقد تكون تلك إشارة لي بأنها كانت الطريق المُؤدي إلى خلاصي .. لكن هل كان من الضرُوري أن أخسرها وأخسر معها نصف حياتي ؟*
> ...


 
*لن أدخل بتفاصيل فالتوضيحات وصلت*

*والحل الأمثل لك الأن أن تصلي وتحاول أن تلتصق بالله *
*لا تدعه يتركك بل تمسك به وقل له*
*لن أتركك إن لم تباركني وترشدي الي خلاصي*
*وردد دائماً ماذكرته لك بمشاركتي السابقه*

*وحاول أن تؤكد لنفسك أن هذه الليله ليله الرب*
*فبه الخلاص الأكيد بشرط أن تتواصل معه*

*أدخل غرفتك الأن وحاجج الرب وتواصل معه وثق أنه سيكون معك وبجانبك*

*صلواتي لأجلك*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (29 مايو 2010)

*



			أنا لا أعلم هل أنا من الذين اختارهم يسوع لخلاصـه .. أم إنها مُجرد أفكار وتخيلات تذهب مع الزمن اذا حاولت أن أتناساها ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي هذه فكرة خاطئة بالمرة
المسيح اختار الجميع للخلاص

رسالة معلمنا بولس الاولي الي تيمثاوس 2

3 لأَنَّ هَذَا حَسَنٌ وَمَقْبُولٌ لَدَى مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ، 
4 الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ.

يوحنا 6

38 لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
39 وَهَذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. 
40 لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».

لكن عليك ان تكون انت ممن اختاروا لأنفسهم اقتناص هذه الفرضة
​*


----------



## Islam Amin (30 مايو 2010)

هل تعرف دينك حقا..ومن ثم هل تعرفت الى الاديان الاخري وقارنت بينها وبين دينك ؟؟؟

فلا اجابات الا النصيحة الامينة.

وليوفقك الله ونحن معك في الوصول الى الحقيقة او الى من يدلنا عليها


فليس لي ان افرض عليك ما لا تقتنع به 

لكني ادعوك وبكل نزاهة بينك وبين نفسك

ابحث بكل موضوعية و نزاهة - فالنتيجة عائدة عليك وحدك- اقول لك ابحث واقرأ وتعمق في الدينين علي السواء..واتبع ماسوف يرتاح اليه عقلك وبصيرتك ..وأنا واثق انك قلبك سوف يتبعهما

فأنت أولا واخيرا حر ..لك الحق فى اختيار ما تدين وتعتقد وليس ماتفرضه عليك التقاليد والعادات.

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*بالرغم من الأدب الذي التزم به الأخ إسلام أمين - مشكورا، -في رده إلا أنه **كان لا بد من التحرير لأن الرد كان فعلا خطابا، كما ذكر كاتبه، وقد تطرق الى فرضيات خاطئة جدا عن التربية والتنشئة المسيحية. *


----------



## geegoo (30 مايو 2010)

[Q-BIBLE]عمال الرسل الأصحاح 15 العدد 8 وَاللَّهُ الْعَارِفُ الْقُلُوبَ شَهِدَ لَهُمْ مُعْطِياً لَهُمُ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً. [/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 5 وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا.  [/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]


 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 12 العدد 3 لِذَلِكَ أُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِرُوحِ اللهِ يَقُولُ: «يَسُوعُ أَنَاثِيمَا». وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.  [/Q-BIBLE]

اطلب من الهنا القدوس أن يحل بروحه في قلبك ....
و حينئذ سيتغير الكثير ...
فقط اطلب ..
​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 مايو 2010)

islam amin قال:


> وبكل نزاهة بينك وبين نفسك
> ان تنقطع بنفسك بعيدا عن اي راي آخر ...




*اخي الفاضل*
*الاخ صاحب الموضوع صار له عمر هذا طوله في بيئة كل ما و من فيها مسلم و بلاشك حتي لو لم يكن يسالهم فهناك مسلمون كثيرون يتطوعون عن طيب خاطر - و بلا دعوة منه حتي - للشرح له و جذبه اكثر للاسلام*
*و الان هذه اول مرة يسال فيها الطرف الاخر . *
*اعطوه الان الفرصة ليرى بنفسه حياة كانت خافية عن عينه و لم يفلح الاسلام في ان يريه مثلها برغم عمره كله الذي قضاه مسلما *​


----------



## أمنية (30 مايو 2010)

*شكراً على مروركم جميعاً .. لكن كل ما أطلبه الآن .. من كل من نصحني وفهم مالذي بي أن يصلي من أجلي لأن الحيرة أقسى أشياء الحيااااااااة *


----------



## نغم (30 مايو 2010)

اولا سلام الرب معك اخى لقد قرات مشاركاتك كلها وفى كل كلمة كنت احس بالالم والحيرة لانك انت بموقف صعب والرب يعينك عليه ولكى تخرج من هذا الموقف  اترك مجال للرب كى يعمل فى حياتك لقد تركت هذه الفتاه وانت حزين كل هذا حسن لحد الان 
فقط اترك المجال للرب كى يعمل بدل عنك فحزنك هذا على غياب الفتاة من حياتك يعرقل  خطة الله لحياتك ولايدع  ارادة الله تعمل فى حياتك 




أمنية قال:


> *أنا لا أعلم هل أنا من الذين اختارهم يسوع لخلاصـه .. **يسوع اختار الحميع كى يخلصهم واحبنا حميعا بدون استثناء ولكن هناك من ابتعدو عنه وظلو واخذو طرق اخرى ظننا منهم ان هذه الطرق هى الموصلة الى السماء *
> *وانا اقول لك بكل ثقة نعم اعلم ان يسوع اختارك لتكون من الذين خلصهم *
> *واتمنى كى تصدقنى اكثر ان تسمع هذه الايات *
> http://www.youtube.com/v/sonmg9xtqtg
> ...


 

اتمنى ان تكون قد وجدت ماكان مخفيا عنك 
وثق ان الرب معك وينتظرك ليعطيك الحياة السعيدة معه  وسيعوظك كل شى خسرته بمائة ضعف


----------



## نغم (30 مايو 2010)

عفوا  هناك خطأ  الرابط الذى كتبته لكى تسمع ايات معينة من الكتاب المقدس وها هو الرابط من جديد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnMG9xtQtg&feature=player_embeddedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnMG9xtQtg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2010)

*متابع ...............................*


----------



## كرسماس (22 يونيو 2010)

هقولك قصة عن الاختيار هل هو لاشخاص معينة ام للجميع 
كان فيه اب فاضل بيحب اولادوا كلهم حب شديد وفى يوم من الايام عزم اولادوا على حضور مسرحية معينة فى احد المسارح وقطع بنفسه التذاكر واعطى لكل واحد منهم تذكرته علشان يدخل بيها المسرح جه يومالعرض الكل وقف على باب المسرح يريد الخول لكن المسئول عن الخول منع اتنين من دخول المسرح عارف ليه لانهم كانوا رليحين يدخلوا من غير تذاكر لاتهم اخذوا التذاكر من ابوهم لكن للاسف ضيعوها هل دول مكانوش مختارين من الاب المحب  كانوا مختارين لكن هما اللى ضيعوا اختيرهم مش ابوهم لانهم لم يحافظوا لعى الامتياز اللى اخدوه من ابوهم فلم يستطيعوا الدخول


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2010)

أمنية قال:


> *شاكر لكم جوبتكم وربي ينفعني فيها ويحنن قلبي ..*


 
الرب يا *أمنية* غير مسؤول عن تصرفاتنا. لأنه من محبته الكبيرة لنا يترك لنا حرية الخيار ليكون عمل الخلاص *مجانا منه* *وقبولا منا.*
هو يقرع الباب / باب عقولنا وقلوبنا ولا يجبرنا أن نفتح له. قال في كتابه المقدس:​ 
رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 20 *هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي*. ​ 



أمنية قال:


> *أولاً : أنا عرفت هذه البنت عن طريق الإنترنت .. ولا تقولون لي إن حُب الإنترنت هو مُجرد تسليه أو قضاء أوقات الفراغ !! .. لأنه لو كان كذلك لما عرفت عن المسيحيه أو عن كل الذي أنا فيه الآن *


 
الأنترنيت هي إبداع الإنسان الذي خلقه الله على صورته ومثاله. والإبداع صفة من صفات الله التي ورثها الله للإنسان الذي جعله ابنا له بالمسيح يسوع. والله يستعمل كل الوسائل ليظهر نفسه لأولاده. وها هو اظهر نفسه لك من خلال الأنترنت ومن خلال تلك الفتاة..... *لم يكن ذلك صدفة بل عمل الرب.*
يقول الكتاب المقدس:

رومية الأصحاح 8 العدد 28 *وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ.* 




أمنية قال:


> *إن كان حقاً أم باطلاً .. *


 
لو شئت أن تعرف فعلا إن كان حقا أم باطلا صلي واسأل الرب من كل قلبك والله يعرف صدق سؤالك ويرشدك الى الحق الذي قال عنه:

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ* *وَالْحَقُّ* *وَالْحَيَاةُ*. *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي*. 




أمنية قال:


> * وأنا في بلد يحكم بأساس الدين الذي يعتقدون أنه هو الأصح وأنه المُنجي من كل عقاب .. ولا أستطيع أن أبوح عن ما اريد إلا عن طريق الإنترنت *


لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك يا *أمنية* بل استعمل وسيلة الأنترنت من أجل معرفتك وأيمانك وخلاص بالسيد المسيح، ولا تدع المجال لما يعتقد به ابناء بلدك أن يؤثر على حياتك الأبدية. *خطأ الأكثرية لا يجعلها صوابا.* 



أمنية قال:


> *ثانياً : قد قرأت عن قصص كثيرة حملت لأصحابها الخلاص .. لكن العقل لا يستطيع أن يُصدق شيءٌ لم يُجربه .. حتى ولو كان حقيقي مئة بالمئة *


 
الموت هو حقيقة مئة بالمئة وعقلنا البشري يصدقه بالرغم من أن أحدا من قد جربه.
هل ستقول لي لأننا نرى الناس تموت؟ كذلك نرى الناس تأتي الى المسيح من خلفيات دينية مختلفة.... هل هنا فرق بين الإثنين. 



أمنية قال:


> *أنا لا أعلم هل أنا من الذين اختارهم يسوع لخلاصـه .. أم إنها مُجرد أفكار وتخيلات تذهب مع الزمن اذا حاولت أن أتناساها ؟ *


 
أعجبني المثل الذي استعمله العضو كرسماس في مشاركته #*19* ، وأحب أن اضيف أن* الدعوة للجميع،* *والرب اختار أن يخلصنا كلنا*. *ونحن من نلبي الدعوة* *ونتجاوب مع اختياره* *لخلاصنا عن طريق تجسد الإبن يسوع المسيح*. كلمة "أختار الرب" تعني في مضمونها معرفته المسبقة *بتجاوب من دعاه*.

أرجو ان تكون وصلت الفكرة.



أمنية قال:


> *ثالثاً : تلك التي أحببت قد إختارت دينها .. وقد تكون تلك إشارة لي بأنها كانت الطريق المُؤدي إلى خلاصي ..*


 
يعجبني تفتح رؤيتك.... نعم تلك إشارة لك، وها أنت قد فهمتها لوحدك.



أمنية قال:


> *لكن هل كان من الضرُوري أن أخسرها وأخسر معها نصف حياتي ؟ *


 
الناس تظهر في حياتنا أحيانا مثل ظهور البرق في السماء في أيام الشتاء لتعلن لنا عن قدوم الرعد والمطر. وينتهي ظهورهم بإنتهاء الإعلان ويكون ذلك بداية جديدة لمن ظهر له الإعلان وليس نهاية. 



أمنية قال:


> *قد يصعب على العقل البشري .. أن يفكر أو أن يُعطي أجوبه كافيه شافيه .. لكن ربما مع ردودكم أجد ماكان مخفياً عني !!َ*


 

نعم يصعب على العقل البشري المحدود أن يفهم غير المحدود. وخير كلام على ذلك هو من الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول:

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 11 لأَنْ *مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ؟* هَكَذَا أَيْضاً *أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ.* 

ولكن كل شيء مستطاع عند الله:
متى الأصحاح 19 العدد 26 فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «*هَذَا عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ* *وَلَكِنْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ*». 



*روح الله* *ليس بعيد عنك. *اطلبه بكل تواضع والحاح ليكون معينك ومرشدك الى الحقيقة لكي ينير في عقلك وفي قلبك وترى ما كان مستحيلا فهمه اصبح مستطاعا. 

نرغت أن نرى مشاركاتك في الموضوع يا أمينة

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 يونيو 2010)

*يا عزيزي نصيحة من اخوك الصغير
ابدأ في قراءة سفر المزامير بالكتاب المقدس
ستشعهر فعلا بتعزية الرب
و سأصلي من أجل ان الله يرشدك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يونيو 2010)

الصديق العزيز هذه مرحلة انتقالية فى حياتك بعدها ستنتقل الى مرحلة اخرى وهى كل كيانك ومشاعرك سوف تمتلاء بمحبة يسوع المسيح انت الطريق الصحيح مبروك لا تتردد يسوع فى انتظارك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 يونيو 2010)

الرب ينور طريقك اخى الحبيب ويلمس قلبك 
انت تسير حسب خطه الله لتكن مشئته
(((«أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ))))
انت اخى الحبيب فى الطريق


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2010)

*كمل ومتخفش احان لكان كنا زيك ومش قادرين ناخد القرار 
المسيح يستاهل انك تتضحى ولا حتى بنفسك من اجل استمتاعك بهذا الاله العظيم الذى يستحق ان نحنى لنا رؤسنا الاله الذى عمل كل شئ من اجل احبائه
الاول اتاكد من نفسك وادرس اكتر علشان متبقاش متزعزع وفى النهاية لما تتاكد من اشتياقات قلبك ابدا حياتك مع المسيح بكل معانيها 
*


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

*تنبيه*​ 
يرجى من الأعضاء المسلمين الأحبة
الا يشاركوا في هذا الموضوع او غيره من هذه المواضيع في هذا القسم
بافكار إسلامية
لئلا يتعرضوا للمخلفات.​ 
من له قول في الإسلام فليضعه في منتدى الحوار الإسلامي​


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2010)

vilmos قال:


> الى الاخ أمة
> طالما انتوا موش عايزين راى اسلامى فى القسم بتتكلموا عن الاسلام لية؟؟؟
> وشكرا لحذف اجابتى فى هذا الموضوع و غلق الموضوع الاخر


 


يا ابني تعلموا النظام وبلاش فوضى

الرب خلق هذا الكون بنظام لأنه اله نظام ومش فوضى.

هذا القسم *للأسئلة عن المسيحية والرد عليها فقط*
*يعني انت تسأل ونحن نرد*

لو لم يعجبك الرد وحبيت تحط شبهة تروح لقسم ثاني اسمه الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية

ولو بتحب تتكلم عن الإسلام عندك  منتدى الحوار الإسلامي


بدك أحسن من هيك. خليك ماشي عدل عشان تستفيد.

سلام المسيح


----------



## الروح النارى (27 يونيو 2010)

vilmos قال:


> ايه كل دا ؟؟
> اللى يشوف كدا يقول انى كتبت مقاله
> دا انا كتبت اية واحدة من القران من 5 كلمات تقوم تقولى دا راى اسلامى
> و شكرا على ردك


 


*أخى vilmos*

*الأخت امه قصدها ممنوع التطرق للأسلاميات بقسم الأسئله المسيحيه*

*دى قوانين القسم*

*وده منعا للتشتيت*

*خليك متابع و اتبع القوانين فى المنتدى*

*لعدم طردتك  من المنتدى*

*وشكرا لتفهمك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (27 يونيو 2010)

vilmos قال:


> الاخ الروح النارى
> تشتيت ايه بس انا بقولك 5 كلمات مافيش غيرهم تقولى تشتيت؟؟ المشاركة كلها كانت 5 كلمات بس
> وشكرا


 
*حبيبى أنا مشفتك مشاركتك*

*لكن قصدى التطرق لللأسلاميات *

*و الرد عليها من قبل الأخوة*

*بيأخد الموضوع لمسار تانى*

*وده تشتيت*

*و شكرا لتفهمك*​


----------

